# HTC 2000 Universal Mobile Base



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you for another very good review. Your reviews are very comprehensive and well written.

I'm curious about using a mobile base on your drill press. Most manufacturers recommend that you bolt your drill press to the floor because they are tall and top-heavy. Did you set up the mobile base to create a larger footprint and did you secure the drill press to the mobile base? I ask because it seems like increasing the effective size of the footprint would be almost as good as bolting it down.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I have these in my shop and have had no problems with them what so ever. I did a tool review on these as well. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

Rich,

I did not increase the mobile base size beyond what was necessary for the foot of the drill press to fit. The outside of measurements of the base is 14" x 18" and with the casters mounted on the sides the front measures 22" caster to caster. This pretty much eliminates the potential of the base tipping over.

However, the drill press is still a little top heavy it took a little effort but I could cause the unit tip inside the base; so I will probably attach it to the mobile base. The mobile base kit comes with extra rails to make various sizes I will use one of these across the under side of the mobile unit. The drill press has two T-slots in the base that I can use carriage bolts through to attach the rail.


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

Tom, 
What kind of weight have you put on yours? Have you come close to the 500lb load limit specified in the manual? I'm looking at putting a bandsaw on one of these units the specification on the bandsaw list the weight at 400lbs with a height of 72".

Thanks,


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi All:

I have the* EXACT *unit that you show above, the* "Schematic Drawing" is identical*. The ONLY difference is, mine has *Aluminum Alloy Lifters, not plastic*. I Bought it at Lowes Canada for $78.00 about a week ago. It's marketed as* "Port A Mate" Model "PM1000". *The Max load is shown as* 400Lbs*. Yes! I can see those Plastic Lifters Breaking judging by the amount of Pressure required to put the Wheels into Lifting Mode.

They point out that the* "Direction Of Travel"* must be *"toward"* or *"away from"* the *Lifter Wheels *and they may be placed at the Front or Rear of (in my case) the *Table Saw.* The Outside Base Measurements of my Application are 27-3/4 inches Front & Rear. 26-1/2 inches Both Sides.

*Potentai Hazard!* If you put the Lifter wheels at the *FRONT* of the saw they* protrude *out from the Base* 6 inches *when Lowered. Right about where your feet would be, when Feeding Material into the Saw, or perhaps using any other type of Machinery. * NOT a good situation!* So I put mine at the Rear of the Saw.

After assembly I tried a *"Push Test"* with all assembled and the wheels Lowered. From the* FRONT *it took some effort but it Would SLIDE on the Rubber Feet, located Outboard of the Base Frame and beside the Lifting Wheels, resting on a Concrete floor. Have not as yet tried by actually feeding material into the Saw.

*"Push Test"* from the REAR of the saw where Lifters are located, *ONE Hand*, Very Little effort and it SLID Forward quite EASILY! Perhaps not a Problem? BUT! That shouldn't be able to happen!

*ALSO!* The *"Stationary Wheels"* at the front, attached to the base, produced a *1-1/2 inch side to side movenet*, in the Down Position, because of the excessive "Play" in the Axles of the Wheels.* NOT something I want!* This is after I had tightend the axles so much that I was "Pulling In" the Wheels Outside mounting Plates. Perhaps a Washer or 2 mounted on the Axle will cure this. (WHY should I have to do that?)

I have *MINIMAL LOAD *on the Base. i.e. My NEW RIDGID R4516 Portable Contractors Saw, Plus my Old Open Metal Leg Stand., Plus a Piece of 3/4" GIS Fir Plywood Mounting Base/Adapter for the New Saw onto the Older Metal Stand for a *TOTAL WEIGHT of ONLY 95 Lbs*. It takes a Reasonble amount of Force to Raise that Weight! Trying to Raise 200 Lbs. is* NOT *something I see happening. Let alone the* "Rated 400 Lbs.!". *Perhaps what it will "Support" and what it will comfortably "RAISE" are 2 different "Specifications."

The only Solution I can see for MY USE is to make a Pair of *"JAM STICKS"* that will fit into the Sationary Wheels therby* "Locking Them"* and preventing any Side To Side movement and preventing the Wheels from moving during any FRONT TO BACK Sliding Motion. BUT! Once again, Why should I have to do that. *"WHEEL LOCKS"* on the Stationary Wheels, from The Manufacturer would have solved that.

Having said all that it will depend on what* TYPE of Machinery *you intend to mount on the Base and how often you will be moving it.

From what I now know I would* NOT *attempt to mount a *TALL*, Reasonably *HEAVY* piece of equipment on this Mobile Base.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have several they work great


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Jim:

Thanks for the Input. If there's anyone on here who's Opinion I'd take as Gospel, It's YOURS My Man! No problems with Heavy Machinery? No Tippy Tip? Easy to "Lift" even under a Heavy Load?

As I said earlier. I just got mine a week ago and haven't really given it a fair trial yet.

Your advice DOES make a difference!!

Thank You Kind Sir: Rick

PS: I just had ANOTHER look at you Website. The site itself is Excellent. Surpassed only by ALL that BEAUTIFUL Furniture! Family Operation for that many years? You must be Extremely Proud!

Hope you don't mind and I'm asking your permission. I Downloaded the Picture of the Stool with the Drawers from "Reproductions" I think it was. Just caught my eye and I'd Love to build ONE as a Gift for a Lady who is Moving and is also a Quaker.


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

I want to add my 2 cents. I have the HTC2000 for my Jet 18" band saw (432Lbs ). Ive had the HTC2000 for about 5 years. The Jet mobile base that came with my band saw had a problem. It had only one center wheel for movement that was levered into position to move the saw. If these lever style mobile bases do not position the wheel axis perpendicular to the floor, exactly.The wheel will turn 90 degrees to the direction of movement and stay there so your dragging the unit on the sideways wheel. The Jet had this problem. and so does the HTC2000. Looking at all the bases designed like this I can see it is a design flaw that may not occur right away. But as the lever and wheel bearings wear, you come across this problem. 
Affinity Tools has been very helpful. Sent new aluminum levers, then new wheels as the new levers revealed that the wheel bearings were loose and bad. Put on the new wheels but still have the problem.
The plastic lever cam point wears. Causing the wheel lever not to go down fully. Affinity tools sent new aluminum levers, the ones from the HTC1000. I already see the cam points on the aluminum levers wearing. the mobile bases I have that have lasted the longest, believe it of not, are the Harbor Freight units. Instead of wood I welded 1" square steel tubing to assemble it. I have purchased the Rockler all Terrain mobile base, since it is on sale right now. I'm staying away from any mobile base with a cam lever and tilting wheel. I feel the locking wheel setup is a better design for large machines. Another mobile base I was considering is the Shop Fox heavy duty mobile base. The wheels don't move. To stop the unit you crank feet down and into position, the Harbor Freight unit has this and it works fine. (sorry to say Harbor Freight is no longer selling its mobile base but Northern Tool has a unit just like it, just more expensive than Harbor Freight)


----------

